# heartbroken



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

today my baby humbug he most loving perfect cats life was snatched away from him by a car who never even had the decentsy to stop .i loved this cat with all my heart and am sitting here crying writing this . he was the first thing i see in the morning and the last at night .i miss him so much and hes been gone a few hours :sad:


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

sory to hear about your loss


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh no!
I'm extremely sorry for your loss and i can understand better than others as my little puss was run over and left, to be found by my dad along the side of the road 

R.I.P little one xx


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

thankyou im in shock i dont know what to do with myself when i see him all i could do was scream .then my legs went to jelly its just not fair i thought of humbug as one of my children i loved him so much r.i.p my little baby gone but will never be forgotten x


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope you feel better.. Its always heart breaking losing a family member and no, you can never replace them but you always have the memories. 

Goodnight godbless little Humbug x


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

thankyou for your kind words


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

the same thing happened to our buster a couple of years ago wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.

R I P humbug


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

i know the worst thing is all i can pictureis how he looked when he died


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

awwwww i'm so sorry for your loss! RIP little guy !


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooo I am so so sorry to hear of your loss, its always hard loosing a pet  especially as you sounded very close.

Run free sweet love x x


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh no! That's so awful! Your poor cat, what a bastard driver. I can't believe people don't stop... mind you people don't always stop for people either :censor:

RIP Humbug. I hope he's happy in the land of infinite tuna...
x


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

its been a week i feel like i have lost one of my children .people are telling me to get over it but i was so close to my humbuggy when i got him he was dieing from cat flu i feed him chicken baby food by seringe and lactol milk every 2 hours and ihad a new born baby and a 4 year old and a 1 year old to look after i loved that cat like he was my own baby . I HATE THEM PEOPLE WHO KILLED HIM


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

so sorry for your loss ,cats lizards etc arnt just pets they become part of us ,ive just lost one of my lizards today due to calcium def but least there at rest and in no more pain good night humbug and dont be chasing my lizard in pet heaven yer. night night


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry about your poor cat,what an awful person who could not be bothered to stop,hope their bits drop off
sending you a hug,you must put a beautiful picture in a frame of your cat in your living room or on your desk or tv to help with your grieving,my sister lost her cat aged 16 last week,she was like her child too,thinking of you:flrt:


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

thankyou thats what im going to do i have a nice picture of him on my screen saver on my phone to .he was so loved and i hope there bits drop off too thanx again for youe words it helps :2thumb:


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

*im sorry to hear of your loss*

hi geogiex

im so sorry to hear of your loss,its so tragic that this happened to yor lil humbug( ****in stupid driver) u know we have a sick law drivers have to stop if they hit a dog, badger,etc but cant a cat no why?cus it they dont fall part of the rd traffic act and they can fend for themselfs that pisses me off a cat has the right to be protected just like other animals:devil: they dont asked to b run ova people sud slow there speed down also an report wats has happened, i have cats and ive loss a few but not by hit and run i can only imagine wat u must be feeling

this makes me crossed that some pratt drove of:devil:

poor lil humbug rip xx u will b sadly missed never forgotten and close to your mummys heart always


debz


----------



## woma man (Jan 11, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. ther is nothing any one can say to make you better only time can do that i have got tears in my eyes as lost my akita she was are life but you have to remember it wasent your fault and sure it had a brill life with you take care so sorry x


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks i know it still hurts though ive never felt this much hurt and pain


----------

